
Compiling JavaScript into Native Binaries: NectarJS - dmatteo
https://codeburst.io/nectarjs-compiling-javascript-into-native-binaries-for-every-platform-2efb2083a4a
======
didibus
Not open source. This disappoints me a lot. I've never seen paid compilers or
languages take off.

Would have been nice to have some details about the runtime, does it use LLVM?
What's the GC like?

~~~
badsectoracula
There are a few paid compilers but they are mainly targeted at niches. One
example at the top of my mind is Xojo [1], which is basically a cross platform
visual basic clone (although not as good, IMO, but that is mainly because it
doesn't seem to understand the strengths of VB [2]) and i see it being
mentioned more often lately than at the past (it used to be known as REALbasic
but they changed the name because the "basic" part wasn't very marketable
anymore).

Also Common Lisp and Smalltalk have several high quality commercial compilers.
Generally you'll find that most commercial compilers tend to go after niche
markets with less popular languages that still have some sort of demand and
don't mind paying for software.

[1] [https://www.xojo.com/](https://www.xojo.com/) [2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16001418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16001418)

